# Interesting NOT



## BottloBill (20/12/14)

Thoughts


----------



## danestead (20/12/14)

So does this meant I can sprinkle some yeast nutrient on my chinese to further boost its flavour?


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/14)

Guy's middle name is Avocado. Nuff said.


----------



## Bribie G (20/12/14)

Dr Mercola has some good ideas but as we can see this isn't one of them. Maltodextrins = MSG? Guy obviously doesn't have a clue here.

I use a wee bit of MSG myself, I've had half a kilo for about six years now, use a slight sprinkle in some dishes. Monosodium Glutamate is just the sodium salt of Glutamic Acid that's one of the sixteen amino acids that compose most of your body proteins. Common in most meats, tomatoes, anything _"umami"_. love the stuff.


----------

